

SOPA: Stop Grandstanding, Start Crafting An Alternative - bdking
http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/government/232500206

======
brmj
I reject as false the idea that copyright is desirable.

Assuming that it is desirable, I reject as false the idea that copyright
infringement on the internet is a special problem in need of an individual
solution.

Assuming that copyright infringement on the internet is a special problem in
need of an individual solution, I reject as false the idea that the DMCA is
insufficient.

From where I'm standing, this looks like the entertainment industry trying to
get congress to prop up their obsolete business model, not a flawed attempt at
solving a legitimate problem.

~~~
bediger
Hear hear! The next step is NOT "craft an alternative", but rather define the
problem. After that, let's see the step of demonstrating harm from the newly-
defined problem.

